# Ivy's got the itchies



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Poor Ivy, I noticed day before yesterday she has been scratching the top of her shoulderblade area. She even scratched so bad it's raw. Wondering If it could be her microchip. She has never been bothered by the itchies ever, and no other reddness anywhere else, soo off to the vet in the am on Monday.

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yikes Lori! I'm not sure if it could be her chip. Unless it's done something odd in there. Hard to say, could be several things. I hope she's okay. Please give an update as soon as you know. No itching Ivy. You make boo boo's!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

have you ruled out fleas mites etc?? let us know how you go at the vet


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Hmmmm, how long ago was she chipped? My cat Munchie reacted to his chip about 6-7 months after it was injected, he developed an abscess at the site of injection and it (chip) popped out. Has she had any recent vaccinations or anything?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah..no flea mites. Never any fleas ever on any of the dogs. And it Is just on that one area. She also has a little spot that I thought was a tick but with closer inspection it was just a scab, I cleaned most of that out, and that is why I think it could be the chip right there. It is a round spot about the size of a pinhead. Plus we never get ticks here and they get their frontline plus. It just seems to iritate her. Oh...she was chipped when she was around 9months old, and she is 3 now. I hope they can figure it out. She has to wear a tee shirt to protect her from scratching it. Oh... And no recent shots or anything. And the only thing she eats is Ziwipeak and never anything else.

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It almost sounds like she may have just been bit by a bug or a spider? I understand your frustration with her scratching it raw -- if she seems overly interested in it still, you can put some human benedryl cream on her on the spot, as well as giving her some benedryl to calm the itching (there's dosage info on here somewhere, I give mine about 1/3 tablet of the lowest dosage tablet but don't know what the actual amounts are off of the top of my head.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I think I will put some benydryl cream on her. I know how misserable it is to itch. I'll go check the dosage of the other. I'm sure I can do liquid can't I????

Lori




flippedstars said:


> It almost sounds like she may have just been bit by a bug or a spider? I understand your frustration with her scratching it raw -- if she seems overly interested in it still, you can put some human benedryl cream on her on the spot, as well as giving her some benedryl to calm the itching (there's dosage info on here somewhere, I give mine about 1/3 tablet of the lowest dosage tablet but don't know what the actual amounts are off of the top of my head.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The liquid's no good because it has alcohol in it if I remember correctly...but I could be wrong. I've just always used the tablets.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Children’s liquid is fine.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Dosage:

Pet Weight Dosage
Dogs/Cats: All weights Give 0.5 – 2mg per lb of pet’s body weight every 8 -12 hours

We have the 15 mg tablets (great to keep on hand)... Bryco is 3.75 lbs so I usually give 1/3 tablet, or 5 mg. The vet has said up to 10 mg is a safe dosage for him, but I've never found that amount necessary. God only knows what he gets into, but he randomly has itching fits and I am always thankful for the Benadryl.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor Ivy, Lori keep us posted. I wonder if it could be the chip. Curious to see what the vet says on Monday.... XX


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We also use Children's liquid Benedryl.


----------

